# [Wet Thumb Forum]-[75G] Planted Tank



## imported_Sudi (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey everybody!
So I registered yesterday, so I thought I would share my 75 gallons set up with you. I started it this month basically, but the water is in since this Sunday, I finished my top today.
Some info:
Light: 4x55W Ahsupply.com with these bulbs
Gravel: I decided to go with 4 bags of Fluorite and the rest plane gravel 3- 5 mm
Frets: Greg Watson
Filtration: Eheim 2215+
Co2: 5 or 10lb bottle

Here are some pics.:

Fluorite in..








Fluorite close up...








Gravel size ...








Filling up the tank with gravel..









The tank right now, water needs to clear up...








Left side close up...








Right side close up...









Plants so far:
Ceratopteris thalictroides 
Ludwigia palustris 
Rotala indica 
Eleocharis acicularis

I'll get more plants tomorrow, and I'll start fertilizing on Sunday


----------



## Falesha13 (Dec 15, 2005)

Looking good so far. Are you planning on putting any fish in? If so what are considering?


----------



## imported_Sudi (Jan 24, 2006)

> Originally posted by Falesha13:
> Looking good so far. Are you planning on putting any fish in? If so what are considering?


Yeah, so I'm planning
~ 30 neons [blue, green if I find any, or innesi if I don't]
~ 6 Angel fish
~ few otto's
~ 20 red cherries and tigers









thx, for your comment


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Looking good. Cant wait to see it with more plants and fish. You might want to re-think your angels and neons, though. The neons might end up being an expensive treat to the angels.


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

i have a connection with someone who may have some green tetra's on hand, he may not though, but it's worth a try. Give me a holler and we can see if it's a go.


----------



## imported_Sudi (Jan 24, 2006)

> Originally posted by Inquisitive:
> i have a connection with someone who may have some green tetra's on hand, he may not though, but it's worth a try. Give me a holler and we can see if it's a go.


You can ask, but its really hard to get those this time of year :/
I bought 6 red neons for start, but if I can get the other kind than I would want to change those









matt


----------



## imported_Sudi (Jan 24, 2006)

Right side...








Plant









Matt


----------

